

Ruby Kaigi 2014: Day 2 - MrBra
http://brewhouse.io/blog/2014/09/19/ruby-kaigi-2014-day-2

======
mrinterweb
I find it surprising that ruby is considering adding optional static typing to
ruby 3. I'm not opposed to this decision, I'm just surprised considering the
highly dynamic nature of ruby.

~~~
riffraff
like for python, this has always been an idea in the air.

I.e. consider this discussion from 2001[0], where Guy Decoux (a great rubyist
who sadly passed away years ago) showed off his local fork with multimethods,
and matz basically said "I'm not too much in favor, but let's discuss".

[0] [http://blade.nagaokaut.ac.jp/cgi-bin/vframe.rb/ruby/ruby-
tal...](http://blade.nagaokaut.ac.jp/cgi-bin/vframe.rb/ruby/ruby-
talk/16957?25476-25912+split-mode-vertical)

